# Suddenly incrasing SIZE in top of 1 process.



## kombajnik (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a problem which occurs from today, suddenly. Whet I run an application one of the processes (of the application) suddenly stops after about two minutes of working. 

When I run `top` I see a strange thing:







The SIZE of process named db growing to 2923M and it stops.

Free memory is 8 GB and swap 4 GB.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD and what application?


----------

